# ERCP w/ stent removal and stone extraction



## pscar (Jul 2, 2014)

Dr. had perfromed at ERCP to remove stent and and residual stones. Stent was removed by snare techique, and stone was removed by balloon extraction after stent was removed. I am thinking to use 43264 and 43275?  Any suggestions? I am still learning and would appreciate any help!


----------



## mspamey (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, you are correct in coding 43275 & 43264 for this case.


----------

